# G0179 & G0180 versus G0181 & G0182



## smfinch (Jun 7, 2011)

I am new to coding for home health and I have read several things online but I am still a little confused. I'm not sure when it would be appropriate to use the Certification codes and when to use the supervision codes. Can both be billed in the same month? 
Also I have seen things about an Oasis 485 being required and I have no idea what that is. Any help would be much appreciated!
THanks


----------

